# New build,new thread!



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Didnt feel like changing up my old thread,so thought since the tanks changed then I would do a new journal.So specs:

Tank size is 29 gallons
substrate is peat with Caribsea Voodoo River over
Plants are Amazon sword x2
Microsword
Cryptocorne Wendtii
A unidentified sword
Duckweed,lots and lots of duckwed.
And java fern.

Fish are Betta Macrostoma,x 3 and Beta Albimarginata x 1 for now.
Heater is a visitherm 100watt
Lighting for now is a 20 watt and two 15 watt flourescents,soon to be upgraded when I get the money
Filter is my Rena XP2.Its easier to get to under the stand than the other one.

So I set it up the other day,24th I think.
Put the fish in the next day.I left the filter be from the previous house,and kept two gallons of the old water.The substrate didnt even get a rinse.So its not cycled but is close.The fish seem ok,so thats my main priority.

Its pretty bare in the plant department.My hopes is the peat helps my swords.All these plants save two are heavy root feeders.And most come from the waters in peat forests so heres hoping they take a liking to the substrate.

The microswords will eventually fill in the foreground,and the java fern I hope gets a nice size to it.Its got tons of babies hanging off of it.

So pics
This is during filling,with one light:


And next day,with fish:


Ignore the glare.I dont have a blind over that window just yet.And Ill get better pics later tonight.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

nice


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Fish? I don't see them. 

Looks good. Just to confirm, duckweed is just a free floating surface plant? Any thoughts on using a fine screen to partition off half (more or less) of the water surface to keep it contained? this would allow full light to reach down to plants that need it while providing a shadded part of ones that don't need/like direct lighting.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks,guys!

Yeah the fish are there,lol.Duckweed is a free floater.Really all I have to do is pull out some of it,but the fish really like it.It keeps them from jumping.Ive had great growth in the past on all these plants with the same lights.And as soon as I get a ring old,I will be upgrading to HO.

Pics.
Horrid shots,Im sorry.My camera is not wanting to focus.

FTS


Female


Male


Both females


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

cool!


----------



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks good. Cool fish!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Always interested in your projects.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Neat looking fish....strange, but neat also. Nice Canon camera.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!Setting the other one up today.Was thinking of taking the other 29 and doing a leak test and setting it up,and have the 25 for a grow out.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I added some parrot feathers to the tank(the plant,not real feathers)and the macs seem to really like it.This morning when feeding the cories the algae wafer,the male mac stole it for a minute.Imagine if this were a cricket!(sorry its a little dark and a crappy shot but maybe you can see it)


These were taken right before adding the new plant and Ill get some of the new plants after I plant them.Not sure where they will go just yet so for now they float.
FTS









And the lovely dominant female telling the male to leave her be she isnt interested.









Not sure if he has a chance with her yet but he tries,and the other female is chased off by both.She will be pulled from them once I figure out where to put her.


----------

